# brine shrimp hatchery



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

has anyone ever use or know about this hatchery
http://www.petdiscounters.com/aquarium/foods/brine/os_hatcher.html

any info would help


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i personally havent used it, cant say much about it, but from i read its ok, its better if you do this instead http://www.melevsreef.com/pics/food/bbs/how_to_bbs.html pretty easy and simple


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... looks very interesting. I wonder how it works?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The theory is yo put eggs in the long open side (the left) with salt. Add an air pump which keeps the eggs moving. Once they start to hatch they are supposed to swim out into the tank. I think its very poorly built.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> *hail_sniper said*
> i personally havent used it, cant say much about it, but from i read its ok, its better if you do this instead http://www.melevsreef.com/pics/food/bbs/how_to_bbs.html pretty easy and simple


i agree with hail, even though i havent used it either. it just seems easier, even though its a little more work.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've talked to people that ave used this and it seems to work ok. If you only need a small amount of BBS in the tank as treat it should be ok.


RC


----------



## rcboatfreak (Feb 11, 2006)

*Oscar Brine Shrimp Hatchery and Feeder*

I bought one of the feeders and honestly I found it to be a piece of junk. I set the thing up @ in structions. I mixed everything by the instructions. When the eggs started to settle instead of them collecting in what they call the hatching chamber the eggs preceeded up the tube and out into my tank. Also they say the fresh and saltwater won't mix, well it does. If you haven't already bought it, save your money.
Sincerely
rcboatfreak


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

i bought a shrimp hatchery from PetSmart this weekend. basically its just a black box and a small clear plastic cup. i used it and it works really well. it only cost like $8 and it came with 3 packs of premix (eggs and salt). all you have to do is add water. its only for hatching them, though.

This is it - http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=SB1111


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I Use those too! I really like them alot. No messing with alot of shells to remove!


----------

